

Lifehacker.com - Turns Web Sites into PDF Files Online - nitrohack
http://lifehacker.com/5165552/html-to-pdf-converter-turns-web-sites-into-pdf-files

======
lux
An API would be rad. I've used HTMLDoc (<http://www.htmldoc.org/>) by sending
URLs to the command line for projects before, but they don't render the same
and require special instructions inserted into the HTML for some formatting
options.

A site with a simple API to send a URL and receive a PDF link back, maybe a
handful of options, and a reasonable cost per request would also eliminate the
setup of extra tools on customer sites, which sometimes aren't available due
to them choosing shared hosts.

------
mg1313
This could be an useful tool for snapshots.

